# Somme Tunnels WW1



## flyboys90 (May 20, 2013)

BBC 4 could be worth a watch tonight 9pm " The Somme: Secret Tunnel Wars" Network of tunnels built beneath The Somme WW1.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 20, 2013)

Cheers - reminder has been set


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 20, 2013)

I'm half watching - I think I may be on the wrong channel as I keep hearing stuff about blowing germans at the gloryhole??


----------

